# Timed carbs, carb load day - carb % recommended?



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

I am on timed carb diet, and today, Saturday is carb load day, I would like to know what percentage of carbs I should be eating against fats and protein? :confused1:

So far I have had 34%protein, 25%fat and 41%carbs.

Also, 1 day carb load or 2 days a week? :confused1:

A reply will be appreciated, since I still have time to adjust my diet today to accomplish the right goal.

I have lost 3 pounds this week and I am very happy with this diet so I want to do it the best I can, :bounce:

Thanks a lot,

Ineisa!


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

HELLOOOOOOOO,is anyone there?????


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

there is a sticky about this .. and it's VERY LONGG .. i'll find it and post it up hold on if your on that diet how comes you don't know before you go on it lol


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/13379-timed-carbs.html

that's the one .. all the info there


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

sizar said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/13379-timed-carbs.html
> 
> that's the one .. all the info there


Thanks! I have been reading all articles a few times already, but I don't have a very good memory, and trying to find the right article and page can take me hours, so I thought maybe someone smart like u knows this on the top of their head! 

Thanks handsome!


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> I think the idea on your carb load days is that you just eat as many carbs as you can as long as you stay within your daily cals and get enough protein in.
> 
> And I'm sure the original article Timed Carbs suggested 2 carb load days.


Cool, I will re read that one for the 3rd time, maybe it will sink in, it must be the cold... :wink:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Ineisa said:


> Cool, I will re read that one for the 3rd time, maybe it will sink in, it must be the cold... :wink:


Have a look on T Nation site aswell theres a very good article called carb cycling for beginners and also one called carb cycling codex which gives you a formula to workout ideal macro's to try out...


----------



## AtomSpitter (Jan 7, 2010)

Ineisa said:


> Cool, I will re read that one for the 3rd time, maybe it will sink in, it must be the cold... :wink:


Ive read that article 3 times a day for the last week as im starting mine 2moro. it suggests 2 carb days on the load day. Doesnt suggest a % i think the idea is to get your fill


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

AtomSpitter said:


> Ive read that article 3 times a day for the last week as im starting mine 2moro. it suggests 2 carb days on the load day. Doesnt suggest a % i think the idea is to get your fill


Yeah, that is what I thought. I had 33% protein, 33% fat and 34% carbs yesterday, today more or less the same till dinner (5th meal).

I lost 3 pounds first week, wich I am happy with. I followed it 100% but I am also on very high antibiotics for 2 moths which is affecting my weight loss a bit I think. I only did cardio twice this week, but trained 3 times in the gym. I do a 3 day split.

Thanks for your response, and I wish you good luck with your diet. ( fyi I only suffer hunger on the carb load days :lol: )


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

BRABUS said:


> Have a look on T Nation site aswell theres a very good article called carb cycling for beginners and also one called carb cycling codex which gives you a formula to workout ideal macro's to try out...


Thanks Brabus, will gave a look now!


----------



## AtomSpitter (Jan 7, 2010)

Ineisa said:


> Yeah, that is what I thought. I had 33% protein, 33% fat and 34% carbs yesterday, today more or less the same till dinner (5th meal).
> 
> I lost 3 pounds first week, wich I am happy with. I followed it 100% but I am also on very high antibiotics for 2 moths which is affecting my weight loss a bit I think. I only did cardio twice this week, but trained 3 times in the gym. I do a 3 day split.
> 
> Thanks for your response, and I wish you good luck with your diet. ( fyi I only suffer hunger on the carb load days :lol: )


Good to know, we'll see how it goes il keep a diary i spose something to take my mind off the hunger....just to clarify are u using the % based on calories from each fuel source (eg calories from fats make up 40%) or are you basing it on grams consumed of each?


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

AtomSpitter said:


> Good to know, we'll see how it goes il keep a diary i spose something to take my mind off the hunger....just to clarify are u using the % based on calories from each fuel source (eg calories from fats make up 40%) or are you basing it on grams consumed of each?


Yeah, the percentages are based on calories. In grams of each I have had: 49 gr. of fat, 124gr. of carbs and 120gr. of protein.

But I have now changed my plan because I was not doing it 100% correct, now I am doing the following: (females)

High Carb Day = good day for training (sat-sun)

Carbs: 0.9-1.0 grams per pound of body weight

Protein: 0.75 grams per pound of body weight

Fat: as little as possible

Low days = cardio work outs / if training have post work out shake after training and 1 meal 40/30/30 (rest of the week)

Carbs: 0.2-0.5 grams per pound of body weight

Protein: 0.9-1.0 grams per pound of body weight

Fat: 0.1-0.2 grams per pound of body weight

Five meals on low days, going up to six on high days.

I guess the more I learn the better I will do, as well as trial end error seeing how my body responses.

And I am eating 1500 cals a day, and it might sound too little, but I am struggling to eat all that food. Protein fills me up!


----------



## AtomSpitter (Jan 7, 2010)

Ineisa said:


> Yeah, the percentages are based on calories. In grams of each I have had: 49 gr. of fat, 124gr. of carbs and 120gr. of protein.
> 
> But I have now changed my plan because I was not doing it 100% correct, now I am doing the following: (females)
> 
> ...


Oh right im doing it slightly different so i may have misinterpreted the article.

Ive calculated the total calories of each item and then how many of those come from each fuel group.

So for example a lamb chop will be 200 calories of which 106 come from fat and 94 come from protein therefore the ratio is Fat = 53% Protein = 47% Carb = 0% as a rough example.


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

AtomSpitter said:


> Oh right im doing it slightly different so i may have misinterpreted the article.
> 
> Ive calculated the total calories of each item and then how many of those come from each fuel group.
> 
> So for example a lamb chop will be 200 calories of which 106 come from fat and 94 come from protein therefore the ratio is Fat = 53% Protein = 47% Carb = 0% as a rough example.


I am doing it exactly like you!


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

I use 'livestrong' on line to track my food, its for free. :bounce:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i use daily burn to track my macros on iphone .. really good


----------



## AtomSpitter (Jan 7, 2010)

Ineisa said:


> I am doing it exactly like you!


Lol oh right must have been the wording haha....livestrong ok cool because im using various different sites becoming a bit of a pain...how long have you been on the diet??


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

sizar said:


> i use daily burn to track my macros on iphone .. really good


Yeah, its great! ALways in control! :thumb:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

AtomSpitter said:


> Lol oh right must have been the wording haha....livestrong ok cool because im using various different sites becoming a bit of a pain...how long have you been on the diet??


I started on the 2nd of Jan, done the first week and I can say I have done well. I am going to do this for 2 months, maybe a bit longer, depends on how I progress.

Do you start tomorrow?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

lately i been tryin to eat around 350p/300carb/ and 75 fat is hard alot of food .. been doing it for a week..


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

sizar said:


> lately i been tryin to eat around 350p/300carb/ and 75 fat is hard alot of food .. been doing it for a week..


That is a lot of food! I could not eat that unless it was cals from apple pie and ice cream! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AtomSpitter (Jan 7, 2010)

Ineisa said:


> I use 'livestrong' on line to track my food, its for free. :bounce:


Hows things going? just quickly on what days are you carbing up...are you doing it like every 5 days?


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

AtomSpitter said:


> Hows things going? just quickly on what days are you carbing up...are you doing it like every 5 days?


Well, I am not loosing as much as the other people claim to loose on the timed carbs diet. So I am thinking of adjusting my diet to just keto and 2 carb up days during the weekend. I think I might get more results like that than just timed carbs.

What do you think? :confused1:


----------



## AtomSpitter (Jan 7, 2010)

Ineisa said:


> Well, I am not loosing as much as the other people claim to loose on the timed carbs diet. So I am thinking of adjusting my diet to just keto and 2 carb up days during the weekend. I think I might get more results like that than just timed carbs.
> 
> What do you think? :confused1:


Dunno didnt you say that you were taking antibiotics? That may have an effect on the amount of weight you lose. Also how long have yopu been doing the diet? Keto is hard tho as well.

Mostly all i know is im hungry all the time lol


----------



## meat (Jan 12, 2010)

My Girlfriend keeps asking me how many calories & carbs are in the average male ejaculate?

Thing is she loves taste, but she's putting on weight and worries about it all the time.

I know that this is a funny one , but can anyone help pls?

Thx

M


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

meat said:


> My Girlfriend keeps asking me how many calories & carbs are in the average male ejaculate?
> 
> Thing is she loves taste, but she's putting on weight and worries about it all the time.
> 
> ...


Did I understand correctly or is my pervert mind playing tricks on me? :confused1:

I blame it on the Keto!

Basically, she has nothing to worry about, there is close to nothing there, so she can do less talking and swallow a bit more! :tongue:


----------



## Ineisa (Nov 25, 2009)

AtomSpitter said:


> Dunno didnt you say that you were taking antibiotics? That may have an effect on the amount of weight you lose. Also how long have yopu been doing the diet? Keto is hard tho as well.
> 
> Mostly all i know is im hungry all the time lol


I started on the 2nd and so far 3 pounds which I think is very little for 8 days, at least if I compair to the others that say they lost 12 pounds in 2 weeks. It might be the antibiotics, I am on 400 mg of doxycycline a day and it's a ver high dose. Buuuu, I am trying so hard.

Fyi I suffer no hunger what so ever! :beer:


----------



## AtomSpitter (Jan 7, 2010)

Ineisa said:


> I started on the 2nd and so far 3 pounds which I think is very little for 8 days, at least if I compair to the others that say they lost 12 pounds in 2 weeks. It might be the antibiotics, I am on 400 mg of doxycycline a day and it's a ver high dose. Buuuu, I am trying so hard.
> 
> Fyi I suffer no hunger what so ever! :beer:


You may have same problem then if its the antibiotics. The people who lost that amount may also have more to lose than yourself as well.

Yeah i think the hunger comes from the very low calorie intake im taking compared to what i was taking before.


----------



## AtomSpitter (Jan 7, 2010)

Ineisa said:


> Did I understand correctly or is my pervert mind playing tricks on me? :confused1:
> 
> I blame it on the Keto!
> 
> Basically, she has nothing to worry about, there is close to nothing there, so she can do less talking and swallow a bit more! :tongue:


Go on girl :thumb:


----------



## meat (Jan 12, 2010)

Ineisa

Thank you for the reply , thats great news. Will get that info passed on to hear straight away.

Where are you from you look very exotic?!

Good luck with everything .

M


----------

